
In the Sea, Not All Plastic Lasts Forever: Sunlight Accelerates Decomposition - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/11/science/plastics-ocean-degrade.html
======
dpflan
From the linked article:

> Here is the article from the researchers:
> [https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/acs.estlett.9b00532](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/acs.estlett.9b00532)

> Here is a related article about how plastic decomposition has been a
> "mystery" that this research could help explain/solve:
> [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014/06/ninety-nine-
> percent-...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014/06/ninety-nine-percent-
> oceans-plastic-missing)

